# Unwilling subjects



## Alison (Jun 20, 2004)

My husband I and run a photo business and often use our boys to test  lighting or new props. The look I was going for was brothers happily playing on a summer day....


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 20, 2004)

what? they look happy to me!!!!



 

md


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!!  I love catching such real emotions...it's great!


----------



## Alison (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks, I am really quite fond of the picture, too. Sometimes when I think a shoot has gone horribly wrong I get the best pictures that weren't even intended


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 26, 2004)

hehe I like it alot...of course it didnt turn out how you wanted...but some of the best things are made through mistakes


----------



## kia99 (Jun 28, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> My husband I and run a photo business and often use our boys to test  lighting or new props. The look I was going for was brothers happily playing on a summer day....



Wow, what a great picture.  One child content and the other upset.  You could not have planned that one


----------



## Alison (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL, he's not content, he's sullen. The little guy wanted the bug catcher and I told them they could each hold it or I would put it away. The result was the picture, Lucas is screaming and Christopher is pouting because he doesn't want to share!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh my, yes: this one is sooooo nice! "Children happily playing in summer", ah, OK, I get it! I was like this when I was little, turning many a photo my dad took into a "blooper" (showing my raw emotions), and my daughter's a specialist on that, too (or was, she's too big now, today being photographed makes her highly embarrassed and she's no longer acting naturally in photos).


----------



## Alison (Jul 5, 2004)

That's funny, LaPhoto, I was the same way as a little girl. We have no professional pictures of me because I would scream the minute we set foot into a studio. Interesting that photography became my profession


----------



## Lula (Jul 6, 2004)

:LOL:  :LOL: 
Cute!!!


----------

